# Anyone Tried Jedwards International, Inc. ?



## thinkativeone

Anyone tried Jedwards International, Inc., i.e. http://www.bulknaturaloils.com/ ? 

I ask because I limit my soap making to only certified organic oils and essential oils (maybe eventually certified organic extracts... Have seen that it has been done, just do not know how yet). Their certified organic coconut oil is the cheapest I have found (they just got it back in stock, and are already out of stock again, so I am preparing for next time they have it in). Same for the certified organic essential oils. It is between them and Mountain Rose Herbs for me. Thanks guys! :wave:


----------



## VanessaP

I've only ever tried their cocoa butter wafers but they are a really great quality product.


----------



## thinkativeone

*Thanks!*

Good to know, thanks!  I have been really happy with Mountain Rose Herbs (I get my cocoa butter wafers for my body butter there, among other things - ohhhhhh sooo good) , but let's face it - if I can find a similar product with the same certification for less, I will have to go with that sometimes. I try to buy as much locally as I can though (MRH is sort of local to me, Eugene, OR and I'm right next to Portland, OR). Hopefully they will be back in stock soon. I'm really eyeing their EOs for soaping, too.


----------



## Dreamer

Long processing time and exorbitant shipping rates (more than 2X as much as others) made me cancel my order with them. I won't be back with them unless they lower their rates. The high shipping rates is pure profit for them. So what looks like good pricing, turns out, in fact, to be not so good at all. I also don't like those kind of tactics. Just charge what you are going to charge. Don't add to the profit margin by suddenly trying to make up for it through insane shipping charges (after one spends quite a bit of time finding the right products, adding them to the cart, etc.). Couple that with the long processing time and the company is just not worth it.


----------



## IrishLass

Dreamer- both thinkativeone and VanessaP have sadly not been on the forum in at least 3 years and so they unfortunately won't be able to take your answer into consideration. 

I'm not sure if you have had the chance to read the SMF tips/guidelines yet in regard to the disadvantages/advantages of posting to old or long-silent threads, but here's a link to them just in case: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=574424&postcount=2 


IrishLass


----------

